# Pro-Props by The Reptile Doctor



## Virides (Dec 30, 2015)

​
A must have for all reptile owners!

An important part of keeping reptiles is making sure they are healthy. This can only be achieved by regularly examining and checking them over for any abnormalities. Part of any good health check involves opening the animal's mouth and making sure everything is OK. But getting the mouth open and keeping it open may not be that easy!

Vet approved Pro-Props have been specifically designed to help keepers and veterinarians alike. It allows you to perform thorough oral examinations and allow syringes or feeding tubes to be passed through easily.

For the professional they are used to protect endotracheal tubes and endoscopy equipment while performing proceedures on anaesthetised animals. They also keep the animal's head stable while anaesthetised.

Pro-Props are used the world over and have been sold to, but not limited to, the United States of America, Canada, United Kingdom, much of Europe and parts of Asia!

_"Have used this set to aid in assisted feeds for young snakes and works incredibly well. Very easy to use and a lot less stress to the snakes. Would recommend to anyone thinking about purchasing. Handy to have. Postage was also very fast."
_Tennille Banks, Gold Coast, Queensland_

"I do a few rescues and need to give oral medication to these animals.... I used to suffer lots of bites and chews, BUT NOT ANY MORE! The Lizard Pro-Props are SO easy to use, no damage to the animal, and medicating is made effortless! I just wish we had these things YEARS ago!"__
_Carolyn Dean, Mount Gambier, South Australia







Manufactured exclusively by Virides (Australia) for Dr. Shane Simpson of The Reptile Doctor in Victoria.

For any further information contact - [email protected]​


----------



## Stuart (Jan 5, 2016)

I have seen these used via some Facebook posts with some great reviews, thanks for sharing. 

For the other Forum members, this post is now a sticky in the Market place section.


----------

